# Samba 4.1.11 Perl issue on 10.0-release update



## jaycarlson (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm installing Samba for the first time on a recently-updated 10.0-release system. I ran 

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
```
to update the ports tree, and then ran

```
root@belial:/usr/ports/net/samba4 # make
```
Which returned

```
[...]
===>  Checking if p5-Parse-Yapp already installed
===>   Registering installation for p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05 as automatic
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Parse-Yapp/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/man/man3/Parse::Yapp.3.gz): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```

When I look at the directory, it looks like there's a folder named 5.14.2 instead of just 5.14. I created a symlink from 5.14 to 5.14.2, but that only replaced that error with a dozen others.

Any ideas?


----------



## Henks (Aug 9, 2014)

Try: viewtopic.php?t=47434

It fixes my update of openSSL.


----------



## jaycarlson (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure if your solution helped or not, but in addition to doing that, I had to do this to get things (seemingly) working.


----------

